# HM's AP for PbP -(closed group, playtesting)



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok everyone here is are OOC. I haven't came up with a name for the AP as I'm thinking it will develop as we play (I hope at least).

Here's my merry bunch of players:

 @jackslate45 
 @Dragonwriter 
 @sunshadow21 
 @jkason 

You all can go ahead and discuss party make up I will help you along as I can. First thing is I will be playing an NPC to fill out whatever role that you all think is needed. And to give insight/pushes if we get stuck (I sure hope not).

A lot of other stuff I need to talk about but will let you all go through the group first and I am in the middle of rolling up an old school character. 

Saving Post Two for the group and Character gene.

HM

LINKS
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/308197-hms-ap-play-post-closed-group-playtesting-ic.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/307385-hms-ap-play-post-rg.html


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2011)

Group:

DW - halfling outrider desert druid
sunshadow21 - elven witch of the sands
jkason - half-orc ranger (trapper)
jackslate45 - half-orc invulnerable beast totem barbarian
NPC - half-orc cavalier from the order of the dragon

[sblock=Character Gene]
- *Starting Level:* 1st
- *Abilities:* point buy (25 pts) - Epic Fantasy - I hope so.
- *Races:* Core only  
- *Classes:* Core & APG + Magus
- *Hit Points:* Max at 1st lvl and Max -2 for all other lvls
- *Feats & Traits:* Core/APG/AA only - may pick two traits (UM feats subject to approval)
- *Starting Wealth:* Max at 1st lvl
- *Equipment:* Core/APG/AA only - If it's on the SRD I will take a look at it for you. Never hurts to ask.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, glad to be here with all of you. Thanks for the invite, HM. 

As for character, I'm currently thinking of playing a Druid. That may change depending on everyone else's preferences, though.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 12, 2011)

I will wait to see what other people's preferences are because right now I don't have one.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2011)

YW DW glad you and everyone are here to help.

*Info:* This whole AP will be taking place in the desert (with a stop off to another plane for good measure). 

Starting town will be Cairo like with lots of different peoples, races, and such. So you may say that you grew up in said town (Right now I only have it listed in my notes as City-1, or C1 sorry I am bad with names) or came from another land.

You all will be hired on(in various ways for various reasons) to explore an underground tomb that was recently discovered and a way dug to it. This first adventure I am hoping will be very Indiana Jones-ish.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2011)

Have added Character gene rules to post #2 along with a spot to keep track of who is thinking of what character concept.

Anything in the character gene rules you wish added/changed ask away. 

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 12, 2011)

I was thinking a Half Orc Invulnerable Totem Rage Barbarian, who when raging would become more feral like.  He would carry no weapon(taking the Toothy alternate racial trait to have a natural attack until level 2).  

Or a ranger guide.  but that is always my backup choice.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 12, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Have added Character gene rules to post #2 along with a spot to keep track of who is thinking of what character concept.
> 
> Anything in the character gene rules you wish added/changed ask away.
> 
> HM




While not an addition or change, I would like a little more setting info, if possible. Particularly about the standard races and how their cultures are, if you have such stuff written up.

The more I think on this, the more I drift towards a Halfling Druid (possibly Desert Druid variant) with a Giant Scorpion animal companion (according to the PFSRD, Vermin companions were introduced/allowed in UM and they operate mostly the same). My mental image is of a somewhat savage character who also makes use of the scorpion venom on his own weapons and also rides the scorpion into battle. Whether I go with a lance or mounted archery remains to be seen...
Okay, I think I'm pretty well decided on my character, if my requests are permitted. 

And if the culture stuff isn't set yet, then savage scorpion-riding halfling warriors should be easily worked in.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 12, 2011)

We could go a druids/rangers/barbarians party I suppose. It would be thematically appropriate for desert, and give HM a definite feel for how it works for a fairly high-powered party. Vermin animal companions work the same as any others, the only thing lacking from the SRD is the actual stats they have.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 12, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> We could go a druids/rangers/barbarians party I suppose. It would be thematically appropriate for desert, and give HM a definite feel for how it works for a fairly high-powered party. Vermin animal companions work the same as any others, the only thing lacking from the SRD is the actual stats they have.




Rangers are/were hardly considered high-powered, at least in 3.5. I didn't see a lot of changes to them for PF, either.  Barbarians are pretty potent. But we really should have some sort of arcanist. And jkason hasn't popped in yet...

And actually, the SRD I found does have the Vermin companion stats listed on the Animal Companions page. 

But really sunshadow, I suggest you at least voice a preference for your own class. We're still very much in working out who/what the group will comprise and I think all our concepts are mutable at this point.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 12, 2011)

I was figuring ranger, witch, magus, or inquisitor at this point. While ranger isn't normally a super powerful choice, in a setting like a desert, a lot more of their situational abilities are going to come into play a lot more often, especially with some of the archetypes available to them.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 12, 2011)

Indeed.  My choice could change entirely. 
As for high powered, not having a weapon which gains the +magical abilities hurts.  But, I do get some cool thematic things.  and a Amulet of Mighty fists would be beautiful though...


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm leaning toward witch just to see how it plays.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry DW I really haven't thought up a setting just the game.  I was hoping for a generic enough game a GM could throw into any setting they wish.

You all may fluff out whatever you wish. And I will run with it. I should leave room for side quest/personal goals to accomplish. First thing to note that the playtest has helped with - thanks.

Let's see tenative group so far...

-  Half Orc Invulnerable Totem Rage Barbarian
- Halfling Druid (Desert) - scorpion companion 
- ?? Witch - possible familiar themes (greensting scorpion, house centipede, scarlet spider, thrush, cat (siamese?), monkey, lizard, viper(cobra look?), weasel)

Then what do you think? A full time healer and a face man?? - Unless sunshadow21 takes a half-elf witch with a thrush familiar -

 Diplomacy (CHA+1;trait makes it a class skill) so @ lvl1 = +12: +1 rank, +3 class, +1 CHA, +3 feat, +3 familiar, +1 trait

The NPC will be a native and a freed slave btw. But your characters could come from across the sea or from a non human settlement located somewhere in/near the desert.

If you wish for a nomadic tribe of halflings to live and work the desert than we can work on what they are like DW. Or if you think they have a settlement - maybe homes build into a cliff face somewhere that works as well.

HM


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 13, 2011)

I could play the face. A thrush in the middle of the desert could be interesting. If we have a druid and a witch already, and someone else is leaning toward druid, I don't think we need a full time healer, as 3 of the 4 characters would have access to healing. If I go face and knowledge skills, others could cover the scouting and fill in the knowledge skills I can't take.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 13, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Sorry DW I really haven't thought up a setting just the game.  I was hoping for a generic enough game a GM could throw into any setting they wish.
> <snip>
> If you wish for a nomadic tribe of halflings to live and work the desert than we can work on what they are like DW. Or if you think they have a settlement - maybe homes build into a cliff face somewhere that works as well.
> 
> HM




No setting info/generic desert is fine. It lets us run with concepts, after all. 

And yes, the halflings would definitely be nomadic. Settling down carries with it tones of civilizing, which I don't really see with a group of scorpion-riders.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 13, 2011)

i still find it hard to conceptualize. Halfling riding Scorpions...


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm playing a gnome druid with a scorpion animal companion, granted, he doesn't try and ride it very often, but he can in a pinch.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 13, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> i still find it hard to conceptualize. Halfling riding Scorpions...




Maybe this will help.







Incidentally, I happen to have the game this piece of art comes from... And I swear, it had nothing to do with my concept! I'd practically forgotten the Scorpion unit.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2011)

Halfling scorpion riders out inthe desert I will add that to my hmmmm.... factor for later.

OK update on roles (let me know if this is correct):

- meat shield - jackslate45
- divine caster/desert survival - DW
- face/arcanist/knowledges - sunshadow21

If correct what do you think the NPC should be? Am going to wait till jkason chimes in, to see what he is thinking for a concept. 

I was thinking a ranger (trapper/guide) would be cool for this type of game. *And if someone else wants to try this please be my guest.* But was thinking of covering the skill monkey role and having a little more martial power on hand.

HM


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2011)

Ack. This is what I get for not checking the boards for most of the weekend. 

Looks like folks have pretty much scoped out divine (druid) arcane (witch) and martial (barbarian).  Leaves the rogue, I suppose? 

I suppose my thug from the other game never got much of a play, so I could re-build him for this game? His more brutal nature might be a good fit for a desert environment. He definitely wouldn't be a good face character, though.  

I'll have to skim over the classes to see if any of the skill monkeys have better desert archetypes than others.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 13, 2011)

There isn't much for desert archetypes outside the druid, but the elf has an alternate racial feature desert runner and there is a trait for the desert.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am thinking elf witch at this point for the desert runner and access to Breadth of Experience. If someone else could take nature and dungeoneering, than I can take arcana, planes, and history, with untrained access to all the others. That gives us trained access to all the creature knowledges and at least some access to all the others.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 13, 2011)

I should be able to cover Know: Nature. I'm still not set on just how smart my halfling will be, but it should be enough to have ranks in Nature.

I'm definitely going mounted melee with this character (ranged is too feat-intensive and slings are a crappy choice). Spells will probably focus on buffs and a few healing spells for if things turn sour.

HM, mind if I make up a deity? Definitely going to be one to do with scorpions.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 13, 2011)

Or the Clash of the Titans remake.

Odd, I thought quick reply would refer to the original post somehow.  This is in reference to riding scorpions.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 13, 2011)

I do not have the luxury of INT based skills, as the only one I have access to as a class skill is Nature, and I am 75% certain I am at least partially dumping INT.

On another note, I will have intimidate for when we need to shake someone down.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2011)

jkason said:


> Looks like folks have pretty much scoped out divine (druid) arcane (witch) and martial (barbarian).  Leaves the rogue, I suppose?
> 
> I suppose my thug from the other game never got much of a play, so I could re-build him for this game? His more brutal nature might be a good fit for a desert environment. He definitely wouldn't be a good face character, though.
> 
> I'll have to skim over the classes to see if any of the skill monkeys have better desert archetypes than others.




You could bring back the foul mouth Reb if you wish, np. If you have UM I would look into the trapper/guide or ranger(trapper)/rogue combo. Thing about PF is there are so many combos. Oh and glad you made it to the party. 



Dragonwriter said:


> I should be able to cover Know: Nature. I'm still not set on just how smart my halfling will be, but it should be enough to have ranks in Nature.
> 
> I'm definitely going mounted melee with this character (ranged is too feat-intensive and slings are a crappy choice). Spells will probably focus on buffs and a few healing spells for if things turn sour.
> 
> HM, mind if I make up a deity? Definitely going to be one to do with scorpions.




Was thinking what about casting spells from scorpion back? Not sure what druid spells would be useful with range feats but there must be a couple. And the scorpions ability to climb and get you out of melee and set up range seems to good to waste slogging it out. 

Also can you extract scorpion venom for coating arrows? Druid doesn't have a good missile weapon but a dip into barbarian or something might help add to the character. 

Your call of course just tossing out the ideas that popped in my head. And yes please make up a desert scorpion god if you wish, love to see what you come up with.



jackslate45 said:


> I do not have the luxury of INT based skills, as the only one I have access to as a class skill is Nature, and I am 75% certain I am at least partially dumping INT.
> 
> On another note, I will have intimidate for when we need to shake someone down.




Oh no a barbarian who is dropping INT for CHA what is this mad world coming to???? 

With the extra 5 points for abilities (from the norm) I think you could be a power house - STR 18, DEX 14, CON 16, INT 8, WIS 10, CHA 12 

hmmm... was trying for a 20 STR maybe not as many points as I thought. Wanted CON way up. Would be getting 13 HP per lvl (14 if you take toughness, 15/lvl if you put the FC bonus there).

___________________________________________

Quite the mixed race party: half-orc, elf, halfling let me see how I can add some fluff for that. Maybe the expedition isn't trusting the local human populace for some reason and wanted more "other races" to explore the tomb.

Will figure this out. Part of getting this AP together.

*NPC:* human - cavalier (yes camel as mount duh ) and dipping into oracle I'm thinking some type of desert mystic warrior. 

Any other ideas this is really a help out where need type character.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 14, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Was thinking what about casting spells from scorpion back? Not sure what druid spells would be useful with range feats but there must be a couple. And the scorpions ability to climb and get you out of melee and set up range seems to good to waste slogging it out.




Casting spells while riding (if the mount is moving quickly) requires a Concentration check and it's a lot harder to make it in PF. And I'm already settled on mounted melee. Like I said, ranged is too feat-intensive (even with PF's feat boosts). To be reasonable at it, I'd need to do one of three things: take Martial Weapon Proficiency, dip a martial class, or change race to Elf. Then I'd need Point Blank and Precise Shot to actually do my job and Rapid Shot would be a good idea, too. I'd really be better off just going Ranger if I wanted to focus on archery.
And given how I've played a number of Ranger characters, I'd prefer to take a Druid this time and play with some real magic. 

As for the spells, like I said, mostly buff spells. Probably a few battlefield control ones, to be cast when my scorpion isn't moving me around the field, and probably a couple of attack spells at higher level (Call Lightning has always been a favorite for the cool factor).



> Also can you extract scorpion venom for coating arrows? Druid doesn't have a good missile weapon but a dip into barbarian or something might help add to the character.




I was reading up on PF poisons just the other day because of this. According to RAW, making poisons requires a Craft (alchemy) check and Alchemy requires a lab... Naturally, rules are always subject to DM fiat, and this may well be one of the cases where a change (such as reduced cost to create the poison, due to having a free source of raw poison material) would make good sense.



> Your call of course just tossing out the ideas that popped in my head. And yes please make up a desert scorpion god if you wish, love to see what you come up with.




Oh, I appreciate them. Brainstorming is often helpful. 
I'll get to work on that deity... Probably something similar in style to the Egyptian Sobek. A necessary evil, tolerated because his doings weren't as dangerous and kept out the nastier elements...



> Quite the mixed race party: half-orc, elf, halfling let me see how I can add some fluff for that. Maybe the expedition isn't trusting the local human populace for some reason and wanted more "other races" to explore the tomb.
> 
> Will figure this out. Part of getting this AP together.
> 
> ...




Camel isn't required for the mount... Look at Arabian horses. Some of the finest, toughest animals in the world and they live in a very similar environment. 
Hmm... Beyond providing a little direction if the group needs it, what purpose is this NPC supposed to serve?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2011)

But horses don't spit,  LOL

The NPC is for filling a needed role, and to help push things along if players get stuck (which I hope not). He is to be a native and know the history and lay of the land if most PCs come from outside the cultural area, (which I don't think is happening here) as well. He is to introduce PC to other groups/locations in future adventures where is is a known persona.

I thought of cavalier for teamwork feats and he could be an added flanker as I see three out of four PC look to be melee types. Could just as well be a ranger and get the camel later (saying his mount is at another location till he is of a lvl to get it crunch-wise).

Oracle for healing and to use a few new UM things.

Also there is this if you plan on taking Combat Casting.

*Uncanny Concentration* · (pre req Combat Casting) Don't make concentration checks for   violent movement, gain a +2 bonus on all other concentration checks.

HM


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm actually playing through LoF with one of the others playing a cavalier with a camel. That camel was the toughest thing in the party for the first couple levels.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 14, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Oh no a barbarian who is dropping INT for CHA what is this mad world coming to????
> 
> With the extra 5 points for abilities (from the norm) I think you could be a power house - STR 18, DEX 14, CON 16, INT 8, WIS 10, CHA 12
> 
> hmmm... was trying for a 20 STR maybe not as many points as I thought. Wanted CON way up. Would be getting 13 HP per lvl (14 if you take toughness, 15/lvl if you put the FC bonus there).



Ya, 20 STR is really hard to do for a balanced class. For casters its amazing though.  But the stats you have there match what I planned.  Now if I take power attack (For powerful jaws and claws of fury rawr) or Raging Vitality at level 1.

As for the FC bonus, I was going to do the extra rage round instead of the extra HP.  I start with 15 hp, and get 13 every level up, with an addtional 3xlevel when raging.  looking at 132 pre rage at level 10, 162 raging.  Without any magical gear too!


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 14, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> But horses don't spit,  LOL




But they can bite. 
Seriously, you do not want to be around a nippy horse. They can take your fingers off! 



> Also there is this if you plan on taking Combat Casting.
> 
> *Uncanny Concentration* · (pre req Combat Casting) Don't make concentration checks for   violent movement, gain a +2 bonus on all other concentration checks.
> 
> HM




I'll keep that in mind, though I wasn't looking at Combat Casting. My rough plan is to follow and get the Mounted Combat tree ASAP, and there are a few feats from either APG or UM (I'm not sure which) that are also very much worth taking for a mounted character (Trick Riding, for instance).

Still getting ideas on the Scorpion God. I'll probably get it posted today or tomorrow...


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> You could bring back the foul mouth Reb if you wish, np. If you have UM I would look into the trapper/guide or ranger(trapper)/rogue combo. Thing about PF is there are so many combos. Oh and glad you made it to the party.




I'll admit up front, I'm not a big fan of traps, since making them takes time, and disabling them feels like one or two party members doing something while everyone else has to sit on his hands.

That said, if the AP has traps built in, then it's better I have someone who can deal with them, which would mean no thug (they give up the Trapfinding class features). I don't like the Trapsmith rogue for having to give up the uncanny dodging (flatfooted rogue = squish), but the trapper ranger might be an option (from what I can tell, they give up spells for basically the rogue disabling benefits and a few custom traps?).  They have two fewer skill points per level than a rogue, but especially if someone else is the face, I don't think that will matter a whole lot. I can still probably get what I need there, and two-weapon fighting besides.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ranger also has access to dungeoneering, wrapping up the knowledges nicely.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks like we are almost ready for an RG - I will work it up today I think.

Thank feat looks good jackslate45 - wondering how many attacks you will have with taking the bite. I had a character with it too and figuring up the attacks was murder.

let's see fist/fist/bite - can you flurry and get the extra or is flurry a full round action?

_________________________________

Group so far...

DW - halfling druid (scorpion rider)
jackslate45 - half-orc barbarian 
sunshadow21 - elf witch (familiar?)
jkason - ?? ranger (trapper)_ tentative_
NPC  - human cavalier (order of the dragon)

And if you wish to not put a rank into know nobility sunshadow21 the NPC will have it covered.

HM


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay, been bouncing around the SRD, and think I got a bit of inspiration:

Gyrs Tado, Half-Orc Ranger (bestial & scavenger racial alts, trapper archetype)

The Tados never had what one would call a good life. They were grifters, moving from town to town, eking out an existence from the land, whether that land was desert, oasis, or back alley. Father had few marketable skills, always convinced his ill-conceived inventions would be the Next Big Thing. Mother finally took it upon herself to force them to settle, in a hovel on the outskirts of town, where she used her orc brawn to earn a modest salary loading and unloading caravans. 

Gyrs learned as much from the pack of strays that accumulated around the small family as he did from his parents. But learn he did, to rely on skill and inborn talents together. When he was old enough, he began hiring himself out as a tracker, combining the orcish gifts he inherited from his mother, the mechanical skills he learned helping father piece together his junk-inventions, and his own personal experience in doing whatever it took to survive. 

Despite the family history, Gyrs managed to do fairly well for himself. No one would call him rich, but he's managed to accumulate enough wealth to properly equip himself to begin adventuring, where he hopes to earn even more, to finally let his mother rest and his father tinker in obscurity without having to pick garbage piles for supplies.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2011)

Great job - a little back story to play out in later levels.

Well I think we have the group fleshed out enough for an RG will work on it.

HM


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2011)

Two questions so far as I'm trying to build:

1) Any favored enemy suggestions? I don't want you to have to give away too much, but I'd also hate to pick something we'll never encounter. 

2) We're in a desert. What kind of environmental issues should we expect vis-a-vis armor and a desert? I'm debating going pretty light on his armor so that his Disable Device doesn't take a big hit, but it occurred to me that if metal armors are going to come with frequent Fort saves and the like, that'll make my decision for me.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2011)

Of course you can't have a desert AP without throwing the PCs lost in it. LOL 

But that is only a short side thing for this AP, so not a big play and you should have mounts to carry heavy armors while you wear the lighter stuff in the heat.

Will look into armors for you though as I will need to for the cavalier.

Also as I am trying to keep this generic the monsters,treasure and traps should all be for the GM of the game to fill in what they wish*. There will be set things but not many and then the game is tailored to the party/and system used. 

GMs are always changing/subtracting (at least I am) and I wish for them not to think of it that way, but more as taking the game and adding to it and making it their own.

For favored enemy can't go wrong with human as your main. Later you could take something and then I will add in a few for you to use your ability against them or will have the plot thickened out enough you may realize what you may encounter besides evil cultist.

HM

* have a monster you wish to encounter but never have?  please feel free to give me some ideas (same goes for treasure - is there an item you wish to find let me know and I will add it in for you) as to what you might like to fight


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 14, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Looks like we are almost ready for an RG - I will work it up today I think.
> 
> Thank feat looks good jackslate45 - wondering how many attacks you will have with taking the bite. I had a character with it too and figuring up the attacks was murder.
> 
> let's see fist/fist/bite - can you flurry and get the extra or is flurry a full round action?




While raging from level 2 on, I will grow claws for attacks.  A full round attack is Claw/Claw/Bite, using them as primary natural attacks at full BAB and STR.  

Primary weapons do not get the benefit of iterative attacks, so I will only ever have Claw/Claw/Bite.  But, I will get pounce at level 10, which allows me a full attack on a charge.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds good. And I have an RG up to let you start jotting things down.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/307385-hms-ap-play-post-rg.html

I said in the RG and will say here again sorry for the huge character sheet but it is so easy for me to go over.

In the skills section after you quote make sure you don't try and straighten the rows they will auto fix when submitted.

When adding which skills are your class skills put the () in front of the skill but leave no space between it and the = sign.

Example:

+na = Knowledge(Arcana)^ 

that is listed above as a non class skill while this...

+na =()Knowledge(Arcana)^

lists it as a class skill

Don't remember who I got that from but I should thank them again.

And keep all the zero's for the stats and stuff that way they are aligned when you do have double digits. 

Have fun finishing your characters I will have some background stuff to throw into the RG by tomorrow night.

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 15, 2011)

For a background, I was going to base it off of a trait (Legacy of sand from legacy of fire)

Urdrak, son of Thane, was the third son of the northern tribe of orcs and half orcs.  On their 15th name day, every member of the tribe was to combat a great beast, and would have to defeat it in single combat.  Urdrak almost failed, disarmed and bleeding out, when a great anger came over him.  He remembers launching himself at this beast, and moments later standing over it, victorious.  However, it seems he also in his moment of rage killed his younger brother, who stepped in to stop Urdrak.  Killing one of their own is usually a death sentence, but Thane stepped in and instead exiled his son.  

Because of these events, he grew gruff, and over the past four years served as a body guard for anyone that would have him.  He does not care for anyone save himself, and is quick to a fight.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 15, 2011)

Wave of creation just hit and I furiously typed up this deity over the last hour. Right before bed, too... Oi. 
Anyways, I now present the Scorpion Goddess, Chelicera!

Chelicera
_The Stinging Queen, Guardian of the Sands, Mother/Mistress/Queen of Scorpions_
*Lesser Goddess*
*Symbol: * A scorpion with a Halfling woman’s face
*Alignment: * Neutral Evil
*Portfolio: * Halflings, desert, scorpions
*Worshipers: * Halflings, assassins
*Cleric Alignments: * Neutral Evil, Neutral, Lawful Evil
*Domains: * Animal (granted powers affect/are scorpion-only), Death, Protection, Trickery
*Favored Weapon: * Sting (shortspear)

Chelicera is a cold goddess of the desert, focused entirely on her domain and her chosen races – scorpions and the Halflings who care for them. She has little patience for those hailing from beyond the deserts and has been known to send her scorpion-kind children to murder those who meddle too much in the affairs of the sand kingdoms. 
That said, when dealing with her children and their caretakers, she seems more the doting mother than calculating murderess. Perhaps it is because of the size of the Halflings and their uncanny bonding with the scorpions or perhaps the legends that she once loved a Halfling man are true. Whatever the reason, the little folk are the only humanoid race with whom she will actually deal.

*Dogma*
Chelicera is swift, deadly and silent. She calls for all who truly worship her to follow the same path. Protect the desert lands from those who would abuse them and their inhabitants. But do not hesitate to kill with any means necessary those who would betray the desert and her peoples. And honor the scorpions, the children of Chelicera.

*Clergy*
Clerics of Chelicera are almost exclusively Halflings. More often than not, they are women and they are as uncaring as their mistress when it comes to the ways of most folk. But if their nomad tribe or, gods forbid, their scorpions are threatened, the Scorpion Priests act as swiftly as their Queen strikes with her poison tail. Most of the time, clerics of Chelicera serve the tribe and act as advisors and guardians. (Clerics almost always have the Trickery domain and many also take the Animal domain to later be blessed by a Scorpion Companion.)
Druids and Rangers are also fairly common among Chelicera’s worshippers. Druids are less skilled in the ways of stealth, but they have a far stronger connection to the scorpions and are awarded a level of respect comparable to that of other priests. More Halfling men become Druids and Rangers than Clerics.
Chelicera’s followers tend to not get along well with any other faiths. Other desert gods dislike or even fear Chelicera for her cold and cruel ways and as such keep their distance from her and her deadly tail.

*Quests*
Tasks and quests from the Stinging Queen often involve protecting the desert and its people (especially Halflings) from marauders or purging the desert of troublemakers. Sometimes, if a mighty scorpion is threatened, Chelicera may call on her followers to protect the creature.

*Prayers*
Prayers to Chelicera are most often performed in the presence of her favored children. It is not uncommon for a worshipper of Chelicera to have a small scorpion in hand or nearby while praying to the goddess. They often involve asking for protection or a swift death, whichever Chelicera deems appropriate that day. Some more paranoid followers pray for protection several times a day, just in case the Queen of Scorpions starts losing interest.

*Temples*
Temples, or at least places of worship, are most often the same pen or tent the Halflings use to house their scorpions. Actual temple buildings to her tend to be solemn and bleak places. The husk of a large scorpion (whether dead of old age or simply a molt) is often in a place of honor, usually right one the altar.

*Rites*
Very few true rituals exist in the worship of Chelicera. Collecting venom is the most common one to be practiced (and is called The Scorpion’s Gift), and it is only done, at most, once a month. Priests will speak with the scorpion brood and then have the creatures repeatedly sting an empty bladder or waterskin, filling it with toxin. After the poison is blessed, it is given to the tribe’s poison-maker who distills it and makes it ready to be used with weapons.
The other major ritual is the Rite of the Sting. There are two parts to this ritual, though only one is required of all Chelicera’s worshippers. It is similar to a rite of passage or adulthood. The adult-to-be (whether male or female) must endure a sting from a dog-sized scorpion (Medium, usually the Animal Companion of a tribe Druid or Cleric). Almost all Halflings survive, though some suffer harsher effects than others. The second portion of the ritual is only performed if the adult-to-be wishes to join either arm of the priesthood of Chelicera (Druids or Clerics). In this version, the priest-to-be must survive three stings from the scorpion, rather than just one. Naturally, fewer Halflings survive this ritual, but it ensures the ones who do survive are hardy enough to be priests of the Stinging Queen.

*Herald and Allies*
The herald of Chelicera is a massive scorpion-like creature called Aradromoscor. It appears to be a Colossal Monstrous Scorpion, but with a vast intellect and keen mind (INT 20, CHA 16). Legends say Aradromoscor was part of the first brood of scorpions ever birthed by Chelicera. His siblings were all killed over time, by outside forces and by each other, and now only Aradromoscor remains. He has survived for eons and served his mother faithfully the entire time (likely part of the reason he has survived so long).
Allies of the Mother of Scorpions are few and far between. Fiends of various sorts and even a few beings of law (Inevitables) fall under her banner, but other deities steer clear of the dangerous goddess.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2011)

Good luck with this. I will have a close look.



jackslate45 said:


> i still find it hard to conceptualize. Halfling riding Scorpions...




Now I have an image in my mind of intelligent scorpions sitting on feral halflings and riding them into battle...


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2011)

jackslate45

Trait and background both look good. Think we need to work on the why the orc tribe is gone, but not needed to know for a little bit. But something for your character to find out even if by accident.

_________________________________________

DW

Great work. I find a half sleepy head focus better as it can really only focus on one thing (+ sleep ). OK if I copy paste it into the RG? And I will have to make a run in with nomadic, slightly evil halflings encounter - should be fun.

_________________________________________

WD

Thanks  I hope you like the story I have for this. And bear with me as I work everything out.


HM


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll get character details posted sometime today. Precisely when will depend on how busy work is.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds good sunshadow21

I am going to allow a few UM spells if you have it to take a look. I wish to see them in action and gauge them so to speak.

For first lvl you can take any of the following:

Frostbite
Ear-Piercing Scream
Fumbletongue
Ray of Sickness
Summon Minor Monster

Will have to look into meeting another witch to see about "trading" spells through the familiars.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 15, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> DW
> 
> Great work. I find a half sleepy head focus better as it can really only focus on one thing (+ sleep ). OK if I copy paste it into the RG? And I will have to make a run in with nomadic, slightly evil halflings encounter - should be fun.




By all means, post her in the RG. 

I expect to get my character finished... some time before the weekend. If I really get cracking, I can probably get him done today.


----------



## jkason (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay, draft of Gyrs is in the RG. He has a lot of conditional skill bonuses, so I actually created extra lines for those in the skill section; it seemed the cleanest way to note them for easy reference.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 16, 2011)

Arsa Stingheart, Halfling Druid is in the RG.

And I am NOT going to fiddle with the Code box for Equipment! I hate working with the Code tag!   

I ended up taking the Outrider Racial Trait instead of Sure-footed. I hope that's OK, and if it isn't, I can change it back over. 

Would it be possible at a later point to make a set of armor (probably Breastplate or Banded Mail) from specially-treated Scorpion Carapace? (There was a Chitin/Beetleback armor published in 3.5 Races of the Dragon and I can provide the info for reference.) If not, I won't mind, I just think it would be cool thematically.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 16, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> jackslate45
> 
> Trait and background both look good. Think we need to work on the why the orc tribe is gone, but not needed to know for a little bit. But something for your character to find out even if by accident.
> 
> ...



I have a few ideas, but none that really say "Ooooo PICK ME PICK ME!"  Oh, and I also have Urdrak in the RG.

DW: ya, coding blocks are frustrating, as notepad does not space them evenly.  I have notepad++ for programming reasons, and it lines it up nicely when working with the spoiler and code blocks


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sandstorm also had chitin based armors.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have the background up at least. Will hopefully get the rest tomorrow.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sandwalker is done.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 20, 2011)

Great I am going to have your characters looked over the next couple days (I'm off TUE/WEDs) and might just get this started in a week.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2011)

[sblock=Urdrak "Beast" Thaneson ]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race:Half Orc
Class:Invulnerable Beast Totem Barbarian
Level: 1
Alignment:CN
Languages: Common, Orc
Deity:[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR:18
DEX:14
CON:16
INT:8
WIS:12
CHA:10[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 15 = [1d12=12] + 3 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 0 (favored class) (+3 While Raging)
AC: 18 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (misc) (-2 While Raging)
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 16 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +4 = +2 (DEX) + 2 (Trait)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Barb)
CMB: +5 = +4 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 17 = 10 + 4 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +5 = +2 (base) + 3 (CON) (+3 While Raging)
Reflex: +2 = +0 (base) + 0 (DEX) *+2 for DEX
* Will: +2 = +0 (base) + 1 (WIS) + 1 (Trait) (+2 While Raging)
Speed: *30'* (40' Base, 30' Armored)
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:
Spell Failure:[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
*Throwing axe(melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (STR)/ DMG = 1d6+4(S), CRIT 20x2
Throwing axe(range): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d6+4(S), CRIT 20x2, Range 10'*
Bite(melee primary natural): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (STR)/ DMG = 1d4+4(P), CRIT 20x2
Bite(melee primary natural): +7 = +1 (BAB) + 6 (STR)/ DMG = 1d4+6(P), CRIT 20x2 (Raging)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to STR
Medium: Half-orcs are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Normal Speed: Half-orcs have a base speed of 30 feet.
Darkvision: Half-orcs can see in the dark up to 60 feet (see darkvision.)
Intimidating: Half-orcs receive a +2 racial bonus on Intimidate skill checks due to their fearsome nature.
Orc Blood: Half-orcs count as both humans and orcs for any effect related to race.
Toothy: Some Half-orcs’ vestigial tusks are massive and sharp, granting a  bite attack. This is a primary natural attack that deals 1d4 points of  piercing damage. This racial trait replaces the orc ferocity racial  trait.
Weapon Familiarity: Half-orcs are proficient with greataxes and  falchions and treat any weapon with the word “orc” in its name as a  martial weapon.
Languages: Half-orcs begin play speaking Common and Orc. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Fast Movement
Rage: 8 Rounds (4 + 3 Con + 1 FC bonus) +4 STR +6 CON +2 Will Saves -2 AC
Rage Powers: N/a[/sblock]
[sblock=Rage Powers]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl-Raging Vitality
3rd lvl-Power Attack

Traits:
a)Reactionary
b)Legacy of Sand (Needs Approval)*Approved*[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 03 = [4 (class) - 01 (INT)] x 00 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 01
ACP: -5

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
-03 =()Acrobatics          +02    +00   +0  +00   -5   DEX
[COLOR=Red][B]-01[/B][/COLOR]=  Appraise            -01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Bluff               +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
-01 =()Climb               +04    +00   +0  +00   -5   STR
-01 =()Craft:_____         -01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Diplomacy           +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Disguise            +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
-03 =  Escape Artist       +02    +00   +0  +00   -5   DEX
-03 =  Fly                 +02    +00   +0  +00   -5   DEX
+na =()Handle Animal^      +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+01 =  Heal                +01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+06 =()Intimidate          +00    +01   +3  +02        CHA
+na =()Know:Nature^        -01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+05 =()Perception          +01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
[B][COLOR=Red]+00[/COLOR][/B] =  Perform:_____       +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
-03 =()Ride                +02    +00   +0  +00   -5   DEX
[COLOR=Red][B]+01[/B][/COLOR] =  Sense Motive        +01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
-03 =  Stealth             +02    +00   +0  +00   -5   DEX
+05 =()Survival            +01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
-01 =()Swim                +04    +00   +0  +00   -5   STR
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost   Weight
Throwing Axe                 08 gp    2 lb
Chainmail                   150 gp   40 lb
Belt Pouch                   01 gp   .5 lb
--Flint and Steel            01 gp    0 lb
--Rations x2                 01 gp    1 lb
--Waterskins[B][COLOR=Red]x2[/COLOR][/B]                2 gp    8 lb
[B][COLOR=Red]free outfit???[/COLOR][/B]
Total weight carried: 51.5 lbs
```
Treasure:17gp, sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light-100
medium-200
heavy-300[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size:M
Gender:Male
Age: 19
Height: 6'1
Weight: 220
Hair Color: Bald, shaven as he is an outcast
Eye Color: Black
Skin Color: Tanned, from wondering the desert.
Appearance: Tall dark and Handsome?  More to come.
Demeanor:[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class: Barbarian
BAB: +1 to +2
Fort: +2 to +3
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:Rage Powers(Lesser Beast Totem), Invulnerability 
HP: +13 = (1d12 - 2 = 10) + 3 [CON] + 15 (Old Total) = 28 (new total)
Skill Ranks: +06 = +04 (Class) - 1(INT) + 03 (Old Total) = 06 (new total)
Skillserception, Survival, Intimidate
Favored Class Bonus:Extra Rage Round[/sblock] [/sblock]

[sblock=Gyrs Tado]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Half-Orc
Class: Ranger (Trapper)
Level: 1
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages: Orc, Common
Deity:None[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 18 +4
DEX: 16 +3
CON: 12 +1
INT: 10 +0
WIS: 14 +2
CHA:  8 -1[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 11/11 = [1d10=10] + 1 (CON)
AC: 17 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 3 (DEX) 
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 15 = 10 + 5 (armor)* Armor is +4 should be 14*
INIT: +3 = +3 (DEX)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Ranger)
CMB: +5 = +4 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 18 = 10 + 4 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 1 (Con) +1 Trait (Resilient)
Reflex: +5 = +2 (base) + 3 (Dex)
Will: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (Wis)
Speed: 20' *?? armor is light as well as load
* Damage Reduction: N/A
Spell Resistance: N/A[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Greatsword (melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (STR)/ DMG = 2d6+6(S), CRIT 19-20x2
Shortbow (ranged): +4 = +1 (BAB) +3 (DEX) / DMG = 1d6(P), CRIT x3, range 60 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
* +2 ability of choice (Str)
* Darkvision
* Orc Blood (counts as human and orc for effects)
* Weapon Familiarity:
    Proficient greataxe and falchion
    any 'orc' weapon is martial
* Auto lang: Common and orc
* Bestial (replaces ferocity): +2 perception
* Scavenger (replaces intimidating):
   +2 Appraise
   +2 perception to find hidden objects (including traps / doors)
   +2 perception determine if food is spoiled
   +2 perception identify potion by taste[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
* Favored enemy: Human
* Trapfinding (+1/2 ranger level to Perception v. traps and Disable Device)
* Simple & martial weapon proficiency
* Light & medium armor proficiency
* Shield proficiency (non-tower)
* Track (+1/2 ranger level to survival to track)
* Wild Empathy[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl- Power Attack

Traits:
a) Poverty-Stricken (+1 Survival checks)
b) Resilient (+1 Fort saves)[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 07 = [6 (class) + 00 (INT)] x 01 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 01 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 1 
ACP: -2

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+01 =  Acrobatics          +03    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+02 =  Appraise            +00    +00   +0  +02        INT
-01 =  Bluff               -01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+01 =  Bluff (favored enemy)
+02 =()Climb               +04    +00   +0  +00   -2   STR
+00 =()Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
-01 =  Diplomacy           -01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+08 =()Disable Device^     +03    +01   +3  +03   -2   DEX
-01 =  Disguise            -01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+01 =  Escape Artist       +03    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+01 =  Fly                 +03    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+03 =()Handle Animal^      -01    +01   +3  +00        CHA
[COLOR=Red][B]+02[/B][/COLOR] =()Heal                [B][COLOR=Red]+02[/COLOR][/B]    +00   +0  +00        WIS
-01 =()Intimidate          -01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Know:Arcana^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+04 =()Know:Dungeoneering^ +00    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =()Know:Geography^     +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+04 =()Know:Nature^        +00    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Religion^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+08 =()Perception          +02    +01   +3  +02        WIS
+10 =()Perception (hidden objects (doors), spoiled food, favored enemy, identify potion by taste)
+11 =()Perception (vs. traps)
-01 =  Perform:_____       -01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =()Profession^:_____   +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+01 =()Ride                +03    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+02 =  Sense Motive        +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+04 =  Sense Motive (favored enemy)
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +03    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+na =()Spellcraft^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+05 =()Stealth             +03    +01   +3  +00   -2   DEX
+07 =()Survival            +02    +01   +3  +01        WIS
+08 =()Survival (find / follow tracks)
+10 =()Survival (track favored enemy)
+02 =()Swim                +04    +00   +0  +00   -2   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   -01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
Misc modifiers:
* +1/2 ranger level (min 1) on Disable Device and Survival checks to find / follow tracks
* +2 Disable Device: MW theives' tools
* +1 Survival (Poverty Stricken trait)
* +2 Perception (Bestial racial trait)
* +2 favored enemy bonus, as noted above
Scavenger racial trait: 
    * +2 Appraise 
    * +2 Perception to find hidden objects (including traps / doors) 
    * +2 perception determine if food is spoiled
    * +2 perception identify potion by taste[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
--Carried / worn--

Greatsword...................50gp...8lb
Shortbow.....................30gp...2lb
Arrows (x20)..................1gp...3lb

Chain Shirt..................100gp...25lb

Backpack......................2gp...2lb
Explorer's Outfit............--.....--
Belt pouch....................1gp...1/2 lb
Signal Whistle................8sp...--

--In Backpack--
Flint and Steel...............1gp...--
Rope, Hempen (50ft)...........1gp...10lb
MW Thieves' tools...........100gp...2lb
Waterskin.....................1gp...4lb


Total weight carried: 56.5 lbs
```
Treasure: 12gp, 2sp, 

Carrying Capacity:
light- 100
medium- 200
heavy- 300[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 17
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 210
Hair Color: Black/yellow
Eye Color: Yellow
Skin Color: Mottled gray
Appearance: Beyond the obvious signs of orcish heritage for his kind,  Gyrs has oversized ears, the slightest suggestion of a muzzle, and  animalistic patterning in his hair and skin, making him also evocative  of a hyena or cheetah. 
Demeanor:Gyrs wants to do good by his family, but his appearance has  made him wary of interaction, especially with humans, whom he's found to  be most insensitive to him. He tends to either be quiet or gruff, the  latter having less to do with attitude problems than with his own  general lack of social graces.[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]The Tados never had what one would call a good life.  They were grifters, moving from town to town, eking out an existence  from the land, whether that land was desert, oasis, or back alley.  Father had few marketable skills, always convinced his ill-conceived  inventions would be the Next Big Thing. Mother finally took it upon  herself to force them to settle, in a hovel on the outskirts of town,  where she used her orc brawn to earn a modest salary loading and  unloading caravans. 

Gyrs learned as much from the pack of strays that accumulated around the  small family as he did from his parents. But learn he did, to rely on  skill and inborn talents together. When he was old enough, he began  hiring himself out as a tracker, combining the orcish gifts he inherited  from his mother, the mechanical skills he learned helping father piece  together his junk-inventions, and his own personal experience in doing  whatever it took to survive. 

Despite the family history, Gyrs managed to do fairly well for himself.  No one would call him rich, but he's managed to accumulate enough wealth  to properly equip himself to begin adventuring, where he hopes to earn  even more, to finally let his mother rest and his father tinker in  obscurity without having to pick garbage piles for supplies.[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class: Ranger (trapper)
BAB: +1 to +2
Fort: +4 to +5
Ref: +5 to +6
Will: +2 to +2
Feat: n/a
Class Features: Combat Style Feat (Archery: Rapid Shot)
HP: +9 = (1d10 - 2 = 8) + 1 [CON] +1 FC + 11 (Old Total) = 21 (new total)
Skill Ranks: +6 = +6 (Class) + 0 (misc) + 7 (Old Total) = 13 (new total)
Skills: +1 each Disable Device, Handle Animal, Know (Nature OR Dungeoneering), Perception, Stealth, Survival
Favored Class Bonus: +1 HP[/sblock] [/sblock]

[sblock=Arsa of the Stingheart Tribe]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Halfling (Outrider Alternate Racial Trait)
Class: Desert Druid (Druid – Desert Archetype)
Level: 1
Alignment: Neutral
Languages: Common, Halfling
Deity: Chelicera[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 14 (10 points -2 racial)
DEX: 14 (2 points +2 racial)
CON: 14 (5 points)
INT: 10 (0 points)
WIS: 16 (10 points)
CHA: 10 (-2 points +2 racial)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 10 = [1d8=8] + 2 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 0 (favored class)
AC: 19 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 2 (shield) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 2 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 2 (shield) + 1 (misc)
INIT: +4 = +2 (DEX) + 2 (misc)
BAB: +0 = +0 (list class)
CMB: +2 = +2 (STR) + 0 (BAB) *-1 (size) total should be +1
* CMD: 14 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (BAB) *-1 (size) total should be 13*
Fort: +5 = +2 (base) + 2 (CON) + 1 (racial)
Reflex: +3 = +0 (base) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (racial)
Will: +6 = +2 (base) + 3 (WILL) + 1 (racial)
Speed: 15 ft (20 ft. base)
Damage Reduction: 0
Spell Resistance: 0
Spell Failure: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
*Shortspear(melee): +3 = +0 (BAB) +2 (STR) +1 (size)/1d4+2 (P), Crit x2
Shortspear(range): +3 = +0 (BAB) +2 (DEX) +1 (size)/1d4+2 (P), Crit x2, Range 20'
Scimitar(melee): +3 = +0 (BAB) +2 (STR) +1 (size)/1d4+2 (S), Crit 18-20x2*
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 Dex, +2 Cha, -2 Str
Small size, slow speed
Fearless: +2 racial bonus on saves against fear. Stacks with Halfling Luck.
Halfling Luck: +1 racial bonus all saving throws.
 Outrider: +2 racial bonus on Handle Animal and Ride checks. Replaces Sure-Footed.
Weapon Familiarity: proficient with slings, treat any weapon with “Halfling” in name as martial[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Nature Bond – Animal Companion (Scorpion)
Spontaneous Casting: can sacrifice any prepared spell to cast Summon Nature’s Ally of the same spell level.
Nature Sense: +2 bonus on Knowledge (nature) and Survival checks.
Wild Empathy: +1 Diplomacy for animals. -3 for magical beasts.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl-Mounted Combat
3rd lvl-

Traits:
a) Reactionary: +2 Trait bonus on Initiative checks.
b) Focused Mind: +2 Trait bonus on concentration checks.[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 05 = [4 (class) + 00 (INT)] x 00 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 01 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 01 
ACP: -5

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
-03 =()Climb               +02    +00   +0  +00   -5   STR
+00 =()Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
-03 =()Fly                 +02    +00   +0  +00   -5   DEX
+06 =()Handle Animal^      +00    +01   +3  +02        CHA
[B][COLOR=Red]+03[/COLOR][/B] =()Heal                +03    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+na =()Know:Geography^     +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+04 =()Know:Nature^        +00    +01   +3  +00        INT
+07 =()Perception          +03    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+na =()Profession^:_____   +03    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+03 =()Ride                +02    +01   +3  +02   -5   DEX
+na =()Spellcraft^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+07 =()Survival            +03    +01   +3  +00        WIS
-03 =()Swim                +02    +00   +0  +00   -5   STR
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
Spellcasting (Druid CL 1, DC 13+lvl)
Regularly Prepared Spells:
0 (3)- Create Water, Light, Purify Food and Drink
1 (2)- Cure Light Wounds, Entangle[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost      Weight
Hide Armor                    15 GP  12.5 lbs
Heavy Wooden Shield            7 GP     5 lbs
Shortspear                     1 GP   1.5 lbs
Scimitar                      15 GP     2 lbs
Hot Weather Outfit             8 GP     2 lbs
[B][COLOR=Red]-your free outfit?? cost free weight 0lb[/COLOR][/B]
Holly and Mistletoe            0 GP     0 lbs
Holy Symbol (Chelicera)        1 GP     0 lbs
Spell Component Pouch          5 GP    .5 lbs
[COLOR=Red][B]still weighs 2 lb even for a small caster[/B][/COLOR]
Tattoo                        20 GP     ---
Backpack                       2 GP    .5 lbs
Trail Rations (2)              1 GP    .5 lbs

(On Mount)
Exotic Riding Saddle          30 GP    30 lbs
Saddlebags                     4 GP     8 lbs
Trail Rations (8)              4 GP     2 lbs
 
Total weight carried: 24.5 lbs -[COLOR=Red][B] have it at 24lb after corrections[/B][/COLOR]
```
Treasure: 7 gp, sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light- 0-43
medium- 44-87
heavy- 88-130 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Small
Gender: Male
Age: 28
Height: 3’2”
Weight: 35 lbs
Hair Color: light sandy brown
Eye Color: green
Skin Color: dark tan
Appearance: Arsa is unremarkable for a desert Halfling, at first glance.  He wears the comfortable and common light-colored desert robes, with  the addition of a stylized scorpion mask. The body of the little  creature covers his forehead while each arm and pincer curves out and  around his eye until it comes to rest on his cheek. The tail is pulled  back over his head. His green eyes peer out from behind the grim facial  cover, always with a distinct air of uncaring. His sandy brown hair is  kept short and he has not facial hair of any sort. A tattoo of a  scorpion’s tail runs up his neck, with the stinger inked into his chin. A  pincer tattoo adorns the back of each hand. If one were to remove  Arsa’s robes, they would see the rest of the tattoo – a large scorpion  covering his chest with the aforementioned limbs leading to his  endpoints.
Demeanor: Arsa Stingheart is generally terse. He is a fairly reasonable  person (for a worshipper of Chelicera), but his cold speech and lack of  tact can make him seem a far more cruel individual than he is. It  doesn’t help that he mainly sees people as either useful to his survival  or as threats to it. Shades of grey has little meaning to him.[/sblock]  
[sblock=Background]
Arsa’s life up to now has been fairly average for his people. The only  unusual thing in his youth was his choice to follow the druidic path of  Chelicera, and even that is reasonably common among the Halfling tribes.  He endured the three stings of the rite and Chelicera saw fit to send  one of her arachnid children to be his ally. Since then, Arsa and Tox  (the name of the scorpion) have learned the ways of the Stinging Queen  and served the Stingheart Tribe. But Chelicera called him away… and her  call led him to the city.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class: Druid 2
BAB: +0 to +1
Fort: +2 to +3
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +2 to +3
Feat: none
Class Features:
HP: +8 = (1d8 - 2 = 6) + 2 [CON] + 10 (Old Total) = 18 (new total)
Skill Ranks: +05 = +04 (Class) + 1 (misc) + 5 (Old Total) = 10 (new total)
Skills: 
Favored Class Bonus: Skill Point (already factored into above info)[/sblock] 
[sblock=Animal Companion Tox]

```
Medium Vermin – Giant Scorpion
Init +1; Senses: Darkvision; Tremorsense 30 ft; 

--------------------
DEFENSE
--------------------
AC 12 AC (T) 11 AC (FF) 11 (+1 DEX, +1 Natural)
HP 9 (1d8+1 CON)
Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +0

--------------------
OFFENSE
--------------------
Speed 40 ft.
Attacks: Melee 2 Claws +2[B][COLOR=Red](+1?) [/COLOR][/B]for 1d4 damage plus Grab and sting -3[B][COLOR=Red](-4?)[/COLOR][/B] for 1d4 plus poison [B][COLOR=Red](frequency 1 round (6) , effect 1 STR dmg, cure 1 save, CON-based DC)[/COLOR][/B]
Space 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.

--------------------
STATISTICS
--------------------
Str 11, Dex 12, Con 12, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 2
BAB +1; CMB +1; CMD 12 (23 vs. Trip)[B][COLOR=Red]says +12 vs trips should this be 24?[/COLOR][/B]
Mindless
--------------------
SPECIAL ABILITIES
--------------------
Darkvision 60 ft.
Link: A druid can handle her animal companion as a free action, or push  it as a move action, even if she doesn’t have any ranks in the Handle  Animal skill. The druid gains a +4 circumstance bonus on all wild  empathy checks and Handle Animal checks made regarding an animal  companion.
Share Spells: The druid may cast a spell with a target of “You” on her  animal companion (as a touch range spell) instead of on herself. A druid  may cast spells on her animal companion even if the spells normally do  not affect creatures of the companion’s type (vermin).

--------------------
Tricks (1+1 Bonus)
--------------------
Attack, Come
```
*Need to do carrying capacity/speed when mounted for Tox. Notice they take away the climb speed for when a scorpion is a companion, but says nothing about it when they are a familiar. Hmmm going to look into all this.*[/sblock] [/sblock]


[sblock=Sandwalker, Elven witch]
[sblock=Game Info]Race: Elf
Class: Witch
Level: 1
Alignment: Neutral
Languages: Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnoll, Sylvan
Deity: Nature[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 12
DEX: 13
CON: 10
INT: 18
WIS: 14
CHA: 14[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 06 = [1d6=6] + 0 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 0 (favored class)

AC: 11 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 10 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)

INIT: +1 = +1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)

BAB: +0 = +0 (desert druid)*??witch??*
CMB: +1 = +1 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 12 = 10 + 1 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)

Fort: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (DEX)
Will: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (WILL)
**Immune to magic sleep, +2 vs enchantment; +4 vs heat effects; +1 vs fire effects
**+4 on Fort saves and Con checks to avoid fatigue, exhaustion, or ill effects from running.

Speed: 30 ft
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:
Spell Failure:[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Longbow(ranged): +1 = +0 (BAB) + 1 (DEX)/DMG = 1d8(P), CRIT x3,* Range 100'* 20 arrows 
Longspear(melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) + 1 (STR)/ DMG = 1d8+1(S), CRIT x3
Morningstar(melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) + 1 (STR)/ DMG = 1d8+1(B&P), CRIT x2
Dagger(melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) + 1 (STR)/ DMG = 1d4+1(P/S), CRIT 19-20/x2
Dagger(ranged): +1 = +0 (BAB) + 1 (DEX)/DMG = 1d4+1(P/S), CRIT 19-20/x2 *Range 10'*
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]Low-Light Vision
Desert Runner
Elven Immunities
Keen Senses
Elven Weapon Familarity[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Spellcasting
Hex (DC 14) - Charm (30'; Improve attitude by one step for 1 minute as if Diplomacy skill successfully used)
Familiar - Thrush (wisdom spirit)[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]1st lvl-Breadth of Experience

Traits:
a)Desert Child: +4 to resist heat effects, +1 to resist fire effects;  the first thing the spirit of wisdom taught Sandwalker was how to  survive the desert
b)Well Spoken: +1 Diplomacy, Diplomacy is class skill; the second thing  the spirit of wisdom taught Sandwalker was how to survive amongst those  who dwell in the desert[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]Skill Ranks: 07 = [2 (class) + 04 (INT)] x 01 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 01 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 01 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+01 =  Acrobatics          +01    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+04 =  Appraise            +04    +00   +0  +00        INT
+02 =  Bluff               +02    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Climb               +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+04 =  ()Craft:_____       +04    +00   +0  +00        INT
+10 =  ()Diplomacy         +02    +01   +3  +04        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +01    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+02 =  Disguise            +02    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+01 =  Escape Artist       +01    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+01 =  ()Fly               +01    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +02    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+02 =  ()Heal              +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+02 =  Intimidate          +02    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+10 =  ()Know:Arcana       +04    +01   +3  +02        INT
+10 =  ()Know:History      +04    +01   +3  +02        INT
+07 =  Know:Local          +04    +01   +0  +02        INT
+06 =  ()Know:Nature       +04    +00   +0  +02        INT
+10 =  ()Know:Planes       +04    +01   +3  +02        INT
+06 =  Know:untrained      +04    +00   +0  +02        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +04    +00   +0  +00        INT
+06 =  Perception          +02    +00   +0  +04        WIS
+02 =  Perform:_____       +02    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+04 =  ()Prof:untrained    +02    +00   +0  +02        WIS
+01 =  Ride                +01    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+04 =  Sense Motive        +02    +00   +0  +02        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +01    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+08 =  ()Spellcraft^       +04    +01   +3  +00        INT
+01 =  Stealth             +01    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+02 =  Survival            +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Swim                +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+06 =  ()Use Magic Device^ +02    +01   +3  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]Level,  #/day,  DC
0,       3,         14
1,       2(1+1), 15

*Prepared
_Cantrips_: Bleed, Dancing Lights*, Daze, Detect Magic*, Detect  Poison, Guidance*, Light, Mending, Message, Putrefy Food & Drink,  Read Magic, Resistance, Spark, Stabilize, Touch of Fatigue
_1st level_: comprehend languages, cure light wounds, ear piercing scream*, enlarge person, mage armor*, ray of enfeeblement, reduce person
[/sblock]
[sblock=Frodo, thrush familiar]Diminutive animal
Init +2; Senses low-light vision; Perception +5

Defense
AC 17, touch 16, flat-footed 15 (+2 Dex, +4 size, +1 Natural Armor)
hp 3 (1 HD)
Fort +0 = 0 (Base) + 0 (Con) 
Ref +4 = 2 (Base) + 2 (Dex)
Will +4 = 2 (Base) + 2 (Wis)

Offense
Speed 10 ft., fly 40 ft. (average)
Melee bite –1 (1d2–5)
Space 1 ft.; Reach 0 ft.

Statistics
Str 1, Dex 15, Con 6, Int 6, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +0; CMB –2; CMD 3
Feats Skill Focus (Perception)
Skills 
Fly +12 = 2 (Dex) + 1 (ranks) + 3 (csb) + 6 (size) 
Perception +5 = 2 (Wis) + 3 (Feat)
*I believe the familiar knows all the skills you do (if I'm reading it correctly). So any skill Sandwalker has a rank in Frodo does as well but uses his own stats and misc modifiers.*

Grant master Alertness when within arms reach
Improved Evasion
Share Spells
Empathic Link
Speak Sylvan[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
	
	



```
Equipment                                          Cost      Weight
Weapons                                      92     gp     25     lb
[B][COLOR=Red]have weapons at 91 gp and 22lbs (did you want 40 arrows?)[/COLOR][/B]
Hot Weather Outfit                                         (8     lb)
Spell Component Pouch                    5     gp       2     lb
Waterskin                                      1     gp       4     lb

Masterwork Backpack                     50     gp       4     lb
*Bedroll, Blanket, & Hammock            0.4  gp       9     lb
*Waterskin                                    1     gp       4     lb
*50' Silk Rope                               10     gp       5     lb
*Rations (5)                                  2.5   gp       5     lb
*Sunrod                                       2      gp       1     lb

Leather Scroll Case (built into belt)    1     gp        0.5  lb
*

Belt Pouches (2)                            2      gp        1     lb
*Rations (2)                                  1      gp        2     lb
*Flint & Steel                                1      gp        
*Chalk (10)                                  0.1    gp
*Signal Whistle                             0.8    gp

Total weight carried: 57.5 [B][COLOR=Red]have you at 59.5 lb and a medium load[/COLOR][/B]
```
Treasure: 6 gp, 0 sp, 0 cp Gems:
*have leftover gp at 11gp and 2sp plz check my math*
Carrying Capacity:
light- 43/58
medium- 86/116
heavy- 130/175[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 159
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 103 lb
Hair Color: dusty brown
Eye Color: golden brown
Skin Color: tanned
Appearance: small, lithe, and well tanned, he wears basic clothing and  gear, with the only notable thing being a big floppy hat tied around his  neck
Demeanor: calm, patient, stoic with a streak of pure violence; similar  to the desert, tough and silent except for when really, really  stormy[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Known to those who live in the desert simply as  Sandwalker, he has been wandering the desert for the last century and a  half sharing his wisdom to any who would listen in exchange for food and  shelter. Though probably originally from the Elven woods on the  southern edge, he doesn't know for certain, and the only reason he even  remembers the trip to that xenophobic society to find out is because as  he was leaving the forest, he saved a small bird, and found that same  small bird in his pack days later out in the middle of the desert. Since  then, the spirit within the bird has spoken to him, teaching him how to  survive in both the harshness of the desert, and the harshness of  civilization. Every decade or so, he returns to the edge of the forest  to find the spirit a new body, but otherwise spends his time traveling  between the small settlements and nomad camps that dot the desert  landscape, staying in one place as long as needed before moving  on.[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]Level 2
Class: Witch
BAB: +0 to +1
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +2 to +3
Feat: n/a
Class Features: Tongues Hex
HP: +04 = (1d6 - 2 = 4) + 0 [CON] + 06 (Old Total) = 10 (new total)
Skill Ranks: +07 = +2 (Class) + 5 (misc) + 07 (Old Total) = 14 (new total)
Skills: +1 to all previously trained skills
Favored Class Bonus: +1 skill point[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys - I like all the characters and backgrounds and I have some thoughts to add to everyone and or get input from you. Right of the top of my head...

- Scorpion mask from Arsa I am thinking that it could be used like we do in the LPF. Some items can be made to give a +2 circumstance bonus to a skill you think apporpirate. I think if you pump the 55gp into the mask/headgear later than you could get a +2 to Intimidate checks if you wish. Like the tattoo also wondering what to do with that as well maybe later it can be a divine focus or what not.

- Frodo speaks sylvan - Since no one else or anyone living in the desert probably speaks sylvan I think having Frodo "singing" like a bird would be what it seems like to everyone else but Sandwalker understands him.

- I am going to have the cavalier NPC also be half-orc as that will give us three half-ocrs, an elf, and a halfling. And then add int the background that humans and orcs have warred over the desert for as long as anyone can remember. 

- Wondering about the meat shield. Are you planning on throwing the axe then entering combat. I see you gain claws but that isn't till second lvl. Also there is a clause I wish to add to the toothy ability that I believe they forgot. In the tengu write up it says that "their bite attack is treated as primary unless they wield a manufactured weapon." I wish to add this in as I think it fits. Fighting with sword and bite isn't as natural as claw and bite. You will suffer a bit till you get your first rage power but then should be good to go.

- Love the scavenger trait really fits and gives the ranger trapper a good rounding out. Will add places to scavenge in cities and even the desert it is one big sandbox of stuff that has been discarded as people try to "conquer" it. Maybe walking through an old area that was a battlefield or what not.

-  Like the elf coming from parts unknown and having been around a long time to learn a little of everything. Can what to see that RP'ed and it will help with giving out info during the game.

All and all I think we are ready I am working on the NPC and deciding on how to get you together as a group.

DW your character will be following signs of your goddess while everyone else is approached by the cavalier. 

Any questions or things you wish to change on your sheets before we start?

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 23, 2011)

the axe was never going to be used in combat. it was going to be used as a hunting tool (cut firewood, skin animals, cut nails), and an axe seemed more orcish than a dagger.  If it was ever used in combat, you are correct in toothy becoming a secondary attack (-5).  

EDIT: You are right in the unnaturalness in combining the too. He was envisioned as a Raging Beast, who would get down in all fours and rampaging around. The axe is to give him at least a weapon.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2011)

NP so it is truly a tool and can be used as a weapon if needed.

Once he hits 2nd lvl he gets what two claws and a bite. So guessing he won't be short on weapons after that. Maybe the druid should think about casting magic fang on him later on.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 27, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Hey guys - I like all the characters and backgrounds and I have some thoughts to add to everyone and or get input from you. Right of the top of my head...
> 
> - Scorpion mask from Arsa I am thinking that it could be used like we do in the LPF. Some items can be made to give a +2 circumstance bonus to a skill you think apporpirate. I think if you pump the 55gp into the mask/headgear later than you could get a +2 to Intimidate checks if you wish. Like the tattoo also wondering what to do with that as well maybe later it can be a divine focus or what not.




I really just purchased the tattoo for flavor/style and the mask was just a detail I thought up, not even a proper possession (as you'll see it isn't in his Equipment list). If we can work them into something more useful, I'd be perfectly happy. 
Though I suppose I should ask this: will we be keeping up with suggested wealth? I know how you like your low-item games, HM. 



> All and all I think we are ready I am working on the NPC and deciding on how to get you together as a group.
> 
> DW your character will be following signs of your goddess while everyone else is approached by the cavalier.
> 
> ...




Sounds fine by me. Of course, it may make the others a bit creeped out when the scorpion-riding halfling shows up and insists on working with them. 

BTW, finally got around to fixing up those things on my character post. I'm not much of a fan of that particular format... I tend to bounce around on my character creation, so that one makes it really easy to forget things. 
I can see the benefit for the DM but it bugs me to miss things.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm good, unless you feel like coming here and knocking me out cold for a week or two. What started out looking like the month I finally got a break is turning into a constant, pounding headache.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Busy week and about 5 games are in combat but I am off the next two days so an IC to at least get a little RP/settled into characters should be on it's way.

I am working on the wealth by lvl thing. Please remeber when I write this up (and I am slowly learning Adobe) it will be open ended for a GM to add in things geared towards his style, the group, and the system used.

*Example:* I will have it that there should be a guardian in section such and such. But not list a monster or stats due to not knowing the system they will be using. And that the group should find certain adventure related items in addition to whatever treasure/gear the DM wishes to fit in.

For this playtest style of game I wish for you all to help me with what you would like to find/acquire as main items for your character and of course I will throw in some extra stuff (scrolls, potions, and other minor magic). 

Sorry for the character sheet but it is so easy to check a few things and come back and have my list of what sblocks have been done and which need to be done. I figure once you have your first lvl done you should be good just need to get passed that.

OK look for an IC and I will be posting up the NPC approaching some of you and the Scorpion Sign. 

HM


----------



## jkason (Jun 28, 2011)

Back from my trip and in catch-up mode. I think I updated Gyrs so he's fixed now. An earlier draft had a heavier armor was the problem. I changed the base AC calculation, but missed fixing flatfooted and base speed.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 3, 2011)

So uh... How's that IC thread coming?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2011)

Terrible as far as *I* can *C.
*
I have a lot on paper but little to no time to write/type everything up. Mostly due to combats that require I do a lot of mapping and that is what really takes my time.I had planned for SUN (tonight) to be the fall back. Since I am caught up on everything I am off to bed - work in 7 hours - and then tonight I will check in everywhere but instead of updating I will put up an* IC*.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 4, 2011)

Been tough getting on here today but I got the IC up.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/308197-hms-ap-play-post-closed-group-playtesting-ic.html

Need to think of a name for all this. Guess one will come along as we adventure.

HM


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2011)

Since we're ostensibly playtesting here, I'll throw in my 2 cents for the moment, and make of it what you will.

With what seems to be some front-loading of traps, the beginning of this feels a bit like the Gyrs Tado show, guest-starring everyone else. I'll admit that's one of my misgivings about traps in general, that they can turn a group adventure into a solo, but with two traps in the first hallway, and everyone having to wait on me to make decisions / rolls ... I think that might be killing some momentum, which is fairly important early on, especially in PbP, since that's when folks are getting a feel for things and becoming invested in the long haul.

Like I said, totally my opinion, and admittedly (possibly ironically), I'm biased against trap-heaviness. But like I said, calling it a playtest indicates you're wanting critical feedback, so there it is.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 20, 2011)

Right you are and please keep it coming. 

Like I said before (somewhere) this first dungeon crawl is to have an Indian Jones feel to it. Least that's what I hoped for. You weren't suppose to roll a 20 and find the traps and how they work you were suppose to be dodging them. 

Yes in pbp it is worse than around the table for having the spotlight on one person. It lasts a lot longer but I hope everyone chimes in with a ready post (here or in the IC) even though there character isn't doing anything to help, (though they could aid another here and there). That would help with the moving the game along. - knowing everyone is ready and doesn't wish to do/try something else.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 3, 2011)

Dragonwriter said:


> Would it be possible at a later point to make a set of armor (probably Breastplate or Banded Mail) from specially-treated Scorpion Carapace? (There was a Chitin/Beetleback armor published in 3.5 Races of the Dragon and I can provide the info for reference.) If not, I won't mind, I just think it would be cool thematically.




This never got an answer, and with the current "pick something, enjoy" bit going on, I'd really like to get this addressed. 

The specifics of the Chitin armor priced it as twice normal masterwork (so same price as dragonhide) and gave the armor +1 better DEX bonus. The chitin has 10 HP/inch and hardness 5 (so a little worse hardness than dragonhide, if a Sunder happens, and the armor can be damaged by energy). Chitin can be used to make Breastplates, Half-Plate and Full Plate. And Chitin is not metal, so Druids can wear it without penalty.
(Chitin was also originally made from Giant Beetles, not Scorpions.)

I'd really like Arsa to be wear Scorpion Carapace Armor eventually, even if he can't find a set in this workshop place. It fits his style so much better than Dragonhide, which is otherwise the default choice for Druid armor.

Or if you'd prefer we not find something like armor or weapons, but rather an oddball item, I can do something along those lines too.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

Well your character was sent to the "tomb" via signs from his goddess. And since I am still working on the why maybe this item will help. 

Let's get you your armor and have it be something truly special. Perhaps a King Scorpion or some such. What we can do is have it linked to your character and become stronger and adaptable as you level up.

So say at 1st lvl it is just normal (game wise but  RP it detects magic) chitin and acts like a breast plate. But then at second level it "grows" and hardens (maybe it bonds to you ?) becoming masterwork half plate.

You will have control over what this does game wise with the only limit that it should not exceed 1/2 your WBL (a standard rule) I am still working on your characters "vision" post to get him to stick with the group. Should have it up after all the perception checks 

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 3, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Well your character was sent to the "tomb" via signs from his goddess. And since I am still working on the why maybe this item will help.
> 
> Let's get you your armor and have it be something truly special. Perhaps a King Scorpion or some such. What we can do is have it linked to your character and become stronger and adaptable as you level up.




Sounds good to me. Similar to the Legacy Items in 3.5 (Weapons of Legacy and some later books had them). Could even be Emperor Scorpion Carapace. 



> So say at 1st lvl it is just normal (game wise but  RP it detects magic) chitin and acts like a breast plate. But then at second level it "grows" and hardens (maybe it bonds to you ?) becoming masterwork half plate.




That would be awesome. If I were proficient with half-plate.  For Arsa, it will likely stay a Breastplate and merely grow stronger enchantments, unless I take Heavy Armor Proficiency (unlikely).



> You will have control over what this does game wise with the only limit that it should not exceed 1/2 your WBL (a standard rule) I am still working on your characters "vision" post to get him to stick with the group. Should have it up after all the perception checks
> 
> HM




1/2 WBL is perfectly reasonable to me.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey DW making sure I didn't miss your round 2 post for Arsa. 

Arsa and Tox are the only ones I don't have an action for, unless I did miss it somewhere.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 12, 2011)

You've missed nothing.

I've been distracted with other business and haven't posted an action yet.


----------



## jkason (Aug 15, 2011)

Huzzah for dispersing one swarm with a good hit. There's still one in the back of the room, though, correct? Or is that just a mass of bugs and not a proper swarm?


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ding Level 2!  Also, I think for now Beast will keep that Earthbreaker.  If only because that thing hits like a truck. When he is not raging i think he coulld be using that, and going claw/claw/bite when he rages.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey  @jkason  I think I found that question you said you posted LOL 

Ok run down of part one of The Lost Tomb of the Sand Sage or LTotSS (LTSS for very short)

1) The traps did not go off as I planned. I wonder if I should make them open ended?

a) The first pressure plate was discovered which by the marks on the wall should lead to the others. Normally (not a nat 20 on the check) the rogue won't spot the first one (DC 25). Then the other three pressure plates are easy to "jump over". 

b) The group went in the opposite direction of the next trap. It is 50/50 being there is a right way and a wrong way into the central chamber. But I wonder if the game loses something by missing this trap. 

*BIG QUESTION:* Should I have it that no matter which way the group goes they encounter the trap? The dungeon is set to be a small rectagular room surrounded by two outer corridors. They look the same regardless, so having either entrance be the trap is possible (question is should it be done?) 

This being pbp and by not using XP as written I would say that having that trap be whichever way the group goes not a bad thing. 

2) Fights - (to few?) Only two this is pbp and the tomb is only half the module.

a) centipedes an average fight that could go bad if Poison saves are failed enough times.

b) iron cobra - well there aren't to many low CR "guardian" monsters that don't need to eat LOL about for any game. With any group it will be five on one and the snake only gets one attack per round. Took the poison down to one dose as it has been around a long time without anyone to refresh it. But the save for it is small.

Wish there was a way for it to hit and run. I see it attacking while the group searches then hiding in the mess to strike someone else. After everyone is attack it could then go back to regular combat.

Could have it made of a different material (like bronze or copper) and get rid of the DR and drop the AC by 2 - still a tough fight. 

If Tox would have hit it the first round it would have been to easy. AC drops to 18 then to 14 once it's pinned "Tox holds the metal snake down with both claws. One at the tail, and one below it's hooded head. The body squirms as it tries to free itself to no avail." 

Comments? Any changes to the "grab bag" style treasure? The traps are the big thing you missed both of them.  They weren't major but by not having them we lost the Indiana Jones feel.

I know the snake is a major hmmmm... it just fits so perfectly though.

*EDIT: *Oh before level ups let me give you your money reward from Tregin. Will post it in the IC after I figure it out. LOL

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok after reviewing my notes - and the part that says not to make a dungeon or add monsters but leave that to the DM and have him play on the strengths and weakness of his group (hmmm... might skip that) -

 It looks like treasure will be few and unlikely from lvls 2-4 so neeed to get it out of the way early. Sure you don't mind, right.

Going to have each of you gain enough treasure to be at a total of 5,000gp. The following guidelines should be followed when spending your hard earned cash.

1) This is not in addition to the item you received in the tomb. That item should be subtracted from your 5k GP total. (So Sandwalker would have 4,000gp to spend, etc.)

2) No item you purchase should be worth more than half your current wealth total (or no more than 2,500gp). 

3) You are not limited at this time in what you may purchase as you are in a Cairo type city with goods coming from all over. Later in the adventure your selections may (read as will) be limited.

4) Any oddities (like the gloves from before) will need to be written out or link for me, please.

Ok have fun with the level up - and post your leaving Tregin's employ so that when we pick this back up we can move to the next chapter.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 27, 2011)

Seeing as you’re looking for feedback, here goes…



HolyMan said:


> Ok run down of part one of The Lost Tomb of the Sand Sage or LTotSS (LTSS for very short)
> 
> 1) The traps did not go off as I planned. I wonder if I should make them open ended?
> <snip>
> *BIG QUESTION:* Should I have it that no matter which way the group goes they encounter the trap? The dungeon is set to be a small rectagular room surrounded by two outer corridors. They look the same regardless, so having either entrance be the trap is possible (question is should it be done?)




Perhaps another option would be to have a cave-in collapse the other path. Or a door, locked and barred from the other side. Older cultures were often quite paranoid about tomb-robbers… Along with Indiana Jones, you might look at The Mummy (90’s) and its pressurized salt acid trap as an example.



> 2) Fights - (to few?) Only two this is pbp and the tomb is only half the module.




This being PbP, the combat should be less significant. We all know how it slows the game to a crawl, and it’s really important for that _not_ to happen when the campaign has only just begun.



> Wish there was a way for it to hit and run. I see it attacking while the group searches then hiding in the mess to strike someone else. After everyone is attack it could then go back to regular combat.
> 
> Could have it made of a different material (like bronze or copper) and get rid of the DR and drop the AC by 2 - still a tough fight.




Hit-and-runs aren’t really an easy thing at low levels, even for monsters. The different material tweak could have reduced the difficulty (I’d say reduce the DR, rather than drop it, or add another weak snake or two). The main issue with the cobra fight was its high AC and DR. Arsa, Tox and Sandwalker could barely hit it, let alone harm it through the DR. Admittedly, they aren’t the warrior-types, but when they were working on just giving bonuses to the other fighters, they were still ineffective due to the thing’s high (for such low levels) AC.



> If Tox would have hit it the first round it would have been to easy. AC drops to 18 then to 14 once it's pinned "Tox holds the metal snake down with both claws. One at the tail, and one below it's hooded head. The body squirms as it tries to free itself to no avail."




Yeah, but that was a big IF. He only finally hit because of a nat 20… It’s really not possible to rely on those for the fight. Still, the random element is a large part of the game.



> Any changes to the "grab bag" style treasure? The traps are the big thing you missed both of them.  They weren't major but by not having them we lost the Indiana Jones feel.




The treasure was a clever way of giving out personalized gear. But it runs the risk of giving players something more potent than they should really have.



HolyMan said:


> Ok after reviewing my notes - and the part that says not to make a dungeon or add monsters but leave that to the DM and have him play on the strengths and weakness of his group (hmmm... might skip that)




Yeah, that note should probably be X’d out.  AFAIK, the biggest draw of an AP is the encounters, story and locations are all mapped out for you. By leaving all those things up to the DM, they might as well just write their own. 

As for the 4K cash, this again runs into players being able to get exactly what they want (benefit!) but with the possibility of them picking up something overpowered (drawback). But anyway, can we spend some of the money to upgrade our special item with a new effect? Yes, I'm thinking of watching the Emperor Scorpion Carapace turn magical and get a +1.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll level and provide my thoughts tomorrow after I get some sleep.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 28, 2011)

Uh, HM since you are looking for feedback, I had to say this.  You are trying to justify a monster in a generic adventure on a very flimsy premise. On a very unusual animal companion, that wouldn't generally be chosen.  Doing something it can barely do.  Here are the assumptions in order:
1. One of the characters is a druid.
2. He chooses giant scorpion as his animal companion.
3. He thinks to have it grapple the snake.
4. He rolls a natural 20.


I'll even go so far as to say this, you assume the following:
1. One of the characters that is not the prime attacker has a high CMB.
2. They think to grapple.

I'll be honest and say, I have rarely seen CM used.  This is probably a hold over from 3.5 where it was so complicated.  Psychologically, people still shy away from that area.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2011)

It is your basic dungeon crawl correct - but I did not put the monster in their because I thought the group could best it (especially if they grappled) with their composition. I put it in because it fit the theme as a guardian of an old sage's laboratory, was of the right CR, and didn't need to eat or drink to stay alive down there.

The premise was to have the group think this was an old tomb - prepare themselves for the normal undead - and then have them discovery something totally off the wall.

They missed the couple of traps:

- Large stone that rolls down the "gutters" (hallways) following the group.
- Arrow traps in wall that would require a balance (Acrobatics) check to navigate across the hall - maybe with the rock rolling up behind them.
- Sand dump: your basic walls seal you in and then the narrow hall starts to feel with sand.

I had no way of knowing that the grapple would be effect versus the snake till I looked at the rules after I thought Tox hit with that first attack.

The main thing I looked at was - 
- snake attacks and then gets attacked 5 times 
- if only one PC does a little damage (say 4pts) every round then combat is over in 5 rounds
- snake gets to attack everyone once (good enough for me)

Still might work on a mechanic for the snake to attack a PC - (PC gets ready action) and then disappears back into the "junk" of the room.

Well this is why we are doing this. I hope to keep it fun for the group (and the lurkers) while I iron it out. And it will be lots of fun when we get out into the desert. 

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think another problem the group had was rolling. I had the best to hit near the end (+9-+12) and I did not hit till the very end.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think because it's very trap heavy, and thus it's comparatively easy to avoid half the challenges in the mod, I would suggest an entrance room before getting to the halls around the lab that contains either a minor combat (some vermin or something along those lines that got past the first sealed door) and/or minor environmental challenge. If the individual DM didn't like the specific challenge you setup, they would have a rough idea of the level of difficulty and a room to work with.

On the iron cobra, is there any reason it has to be a cobra, and not some other form? If the ceiling is tall enough, you could make it into a bat and have it attack and retreat through the air. That would make it harder for the party to attack, but not completely impossible, keeping both the DM and player happy. That would also make combat maneuvers a little harder to pull off, while rewarding the creative use of spells, since that room has plenty of fodder and it's relatively easy to stay out of the bat's threat range unless he is attacking the caster directly, and those with the foresight to grab reach weapons.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 28, 2011)

About the dice roller that always seems to be a problem, and when you add in ecounters that are at upper ends of what is possible to achieve, it get worse.  For example an AC of 20 vs low level characters.  I will say though, in HM's defense, this is a test.  Which isn't as bad as the encounter in the Paizo adventure.  Which makes you wonder how well tested those adventure paths are.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

Good ideas sunshadow21. Maybe some sort of antechamber and then bats up near the chain wheel in the ceiling.

I really wanted to have this be generic enough that a DM could make his own dungeon if he wanted and thus have as many fights and or rooms as he wanted but then have the main room be put in somewhere.

Not as to take away my work load, but to let them -

a) make it their own and tailor it to the players (who may want more combats or not) and their characters

b) adjust it, as this is a pbp AP it would allow for the characters not to know what is coming. 

c) use it in any system they wish to use.

But that seems a lot harder to account for than just mapping and adding encounters.

HM


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sandwalker should be leveled.

 For one mod I ran, I changed the iron cobra to an iron bat, and I think it was an effective change. Changed the battle enough that I was satisfied it was a challenge without being a pain to the players (well, except for the fact that they released it into a large set of hallways, but that is another matter entirely).


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 29, 2011)

As others are voicing and working on tweaking that final bout and seem to be doing a better job than I would, I'm going to bring up something else...

I've nearly finished Arsa's level-up but I can't find one crucial piece of information. Precisely, how is HP handled for PCs and my animal companion? (Please don't say roll for it, dicebot just gave me the finger on HP for the umpteenth time. )

Here's the info, though, minus HP.

[sblock=Arsa Level 2]
Arsa Desert Druid 2
1d8+2 HP
+1 BAB, +1 Fort save, +1 Will save.
Gain Desert Native class feature (in place of Woodland Stride).
Gain 1 more 0-level and 1 more 1-level spell per day (Stabilize and Magic Fang at time of level-up 8/28/11).
Gain 5 skill points (4 + Favored Class bonus): +1 Handle Animal, +1 Heal, +1 Perception, +1 Ride, +1 Survival.

Tox gains 1 HD (1d8+1), +1 BAB and +1 Will save.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like I did MAX -2 rules for the NPC which seem ok for this for me. I think the die bot is rigged so that when you put words like crit confirm, HP, or save in the descriptor it's set to roll low. 

HM


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2011)

I think everyone's already said anything I'd have said and more re: the final encounter. As to the traps, other than previous comments I made about front-loading, I think my only other comment would be to ask if you think managing to avoid traps makes them less effective obstacles? I mean, if traps are only cool if the PCs miss their triggers and set them off ... well, it would sort of suck to be a trapfinding class. I understand that un-triggered traps aren't as cinematic, but as the person playing said class, it's also rather satifying to do one's job and avoid the cinema. 

Basic stats on Gyrs are done, but now I gotta spend that loot, so they'll probably change a bit after that.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

jkason said:


> Huzzah for dispersing one swarm with a good hit. There's still one in the back of the room, though, correct? Or is that just a mass of bugs and not a proper swarm?




Moving this up in case yo missed it jkason. This proves you aren't crazy you did post the question.



jackslate45 said:


> Ding Level 2!  Also, I think for now Beast will keep that Earthbreaker.  If only because that thing hits like a truck. When he is not raging i think he coulld be using that, and going claw/claw/bite when he rages.




Hmm... missed this glad I went back. That will come out of your total gp  too (sorry). But during the fight I wanted a weapon that would do minimum dmg and bypass the DR. Glad you liked it. I think it will fit Beast very well. 

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 29, 2011)

Still looking for an answer to this...



Dragonwriter said:


> As for the 4K cash, this again runs into players being able to get exactly what they want (benefit!) but with the possibility of them picking up something overpowered (drawback). But anyway, can we spend some of the money to upgrade our special item with a new effect? Yes, I'm thinking of watching the Emperor Scorpion Carapace turn magical and get a +1.




Other than gear, Arsa and Tox are now updated.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry didn't see the question in there thought you were saying you were thinking about doing so since it is allowed. 

HM


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Moving this up in case yo missed it jkason. This proves you aren't crazy you did post the question.




heh. Just to the wrong thread. So, less crazy than I thought, but still relatively crazy. 

Okay, got most of Gyrs' gear done. Is there any enchantment in Pathfinder that lets a character summon and unsummon armor? Just curious, since the standard if Gyrs finds a trap will likely be that he asks folks to hold on a sec while he takes off his breastplate then puts it back on. 

Also, he still has 500 or so gold that I'm not sure I need to spend on anything in particular. Are there wands we want to stock up on? Gyrs has cash he can pool for those purposes, if so.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 29, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Sorry didn't see the question in there thought you were saying you were thinking about doing so since it is allowed.
> 
> HM




It was rather securely and quietly nestled in that Wall-O'-Text. 

So with that, here's what I'm purchasing with my 4K GP:
Mithral Chain Shirt Barding for a Giant Scorpion (1100)
Scorpion Armor +1 (1000)
Cloak of Resistance (1000)
Wand of CLW (50 charges, CL 1) (750)
2 potions of CLW (CL 1) (100)

Sell Exotic Riding Saddle for 15 GP.
Purchase Exotic Military Saddle for 60 GP.

Arsa would have 5 GP left, from selling his old saddle. I will update my sheet once these items receive the OK.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 29, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Hmm... missed this glad I went back. That will come out of your total gp  too (sorry). But during the fight I wanted a weapon that would do minimum dmg and bypass the DR. Glad you liked it. I think it will fit Beast very well.
> 
> HM




I figured as much.  I have yet to have time to update him, but he shouldn't be to hard.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 29, 2011)

Do we get money to spend? I think I missed that.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 29, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> Do we get money to spend? I think I missed that.






HolyMan said:


> Going to have each of you gain enough treasure to be at a total of 5,000gp. The following guidelines should be followed when spending your hard earned cash.
> 
> 1) This is not in addition to the item you received in the tomb. That item should be subtracted from your 5k GP total. (So Sandwalker would have 4,000gp to spend, etc.)
> 
> ...




And that means a slight revision for my list...

Mithral Chain Shirt Barding for a Giant Scorpion (1100)
Scorpionback (Chitin) Breastplate +1 (1700)
Cloak of Resistance (1000)
Wand of CLW (50 charges, CL 1) (750)
2 potions of CLW (CL 1) (100)

Sell Exotic Riding Saddle for 15 GP.
Purchase Exotic Military Saddle for 60 GP.

Which leaves me with 305 GP. I'll pool a little with you, jkason, and we can pick up another wand of CLW, or another useful 1st-level wand. Then perhaps you should just get another potion of CLW for yourself.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 30, 2011)

Here is what i got:

Choker(To become Amulet of Mighty Fists after the crawl):1500 
MWK Earthbreaker: 340
Cloak of Restistance: 1000
Breastplate +1: 1350 +7 AC -3 ACP
Wand of CLW (I got nothing else I really want.  Open to suggestions) 750
--------

I should have him updated here soon.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 30, 2011)

Shopping List:
Handy Haversack (2k)
Emerald of Power, level 1 (1k)
Hand of the Mage (900)
MW longspear (302)
MW composite (+1) longbow (500)
Weapon Blanch, Adamantine (100)
Scrolls:
*Cure Light Wounds (2)                  50    gp  
*Mage Armor (4)                          100    gp     

And Sandwalker has 48 gp left over he can contribute to a party wand.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Not to give anything away but you might wish to put the "group gold" on hold for just a bit.

I am writing the next post for advancement of the thread. It is kind of like Tergin calling you back to meet him about three-four weeks after your adventure in the tomb. During this time you would have been working/shopping/etc.

For fluff it was needed for time to decipher the map Tregin found. For crunch it was to have everyone at full health and RP their LvL up and new gear.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

When you have updated your sheets give me the go ahead for a re-check. Think we will get the IC restarted by WED.

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 30, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> When you have updated your sheets give me the go ahead for a re-check. Think we will get the IC restarted by WED.
> 
> HM




Beast is good to go


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 30, 2011)

Sandwalker should be good to go.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 30, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Not to give anything away but you might wish to put the "group gold" on hold for just a bit.




So, what...? You want us to RP out purchasing something together? I'd be OK with that, but this is an exceedingly vague statement regarding what appears to be a rather sound decision.

And Arsa is updated.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

*Beast:*
- Deity: while not needed if you wish to add in a god that Beast curse to that would be cool
- AC: 19 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (Enchancement) (-2 While Raging), best just to list armor bonus as +7
- under saves you have +1 (Magic) - should be listed as a +1 (resistance) bonus as it will not be allowed to stack with other resistance bonuses
- Have gp spent at 4,953 - left over should be 47gp (Not allowing for selling things back - even for half, wish everyone to be at the same WBL for now. Easier tracking later.)
*
Sandwalker:*
- HP not changed should be 10
- new weapon stat block for you; I am confused about the longbow s it is not listed in equipment just delete whichever entry doesn't fit figured it out due to gp spent
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
MW Composite Longbow [+1 STR](ranged): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 1 (DEX) + 1 (MW)/DMG=1d8+1(P), CRIT x3, RANGE 110'
MW Longspear(melee): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 1 (STR) + 1 (MW)/DMG=1d8+1(P), CRIT x3
Morningstar(melee): +2 = +1 (BAB) + 1 (STR)/DMG=1d8+1(B&P), CRIT x2
Dagger(melee): +2 = +1 (BAB) + 1 (STR)/DMG=1d4+1(P/S), CRIT 19-20/x2
Dagger(ranged): +2 = +1 (BAB) + 1 (DEX)/DMG=1d4+1(P/S), CRIT 19-20/x2, RANGE 10'[/sblock]

-Hmm... this should help with equipment

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                                          Cost    Weight
MW comp. longbow [+1 STR]                          500gp     3lb
-arrows (20)                                         1gp     3lb
MW longspear                                       305gp     9lb
Morningstar                                          8gp     6lb
Dagger                                               2gp     1lb
Hand of the Mage                                   900gp     2lb        
Emerald of Power, lvl 1                           1000gp     ---
Hot Weather Outfit                                 free     (8lb)
Spell Component Pouch                                5gp     2lb
Waterskin                                            1gp     4lb
Handy Haversack                                   2000gp     5lb
*Bedroll, Blanket, & Hammock                       0.4gp    (9lb)
*Waterskin                                           1gp    (4lb)
*50' Silk Rope                                      10gp    (5lb)
*Rations (5)                                       2.5gp    (5lb)
*Sunrod                                              2gp    (1lb)
Leather Scroll Case (built into belt)                1gp   0.5lb
*Cure Light Wounds (2)                              50gp     ---  
*Mage Armor (4)                                    100gp     ---               
Belt Pouches (2)                                     2gp     1lb
*Rations (2)                                         1gp     2lb
*Flint & Steel                                       1gp     ---        
*Chalk (10)                                        0.1gp     ---
*Signal Whistle                                    0.8gp     ---
*Weapon Blanch, adamantine (1)                     100gp   1.5lb

                                      Total weight carried: 40lb
```
[/sblock]

This is what you had for weapons - Weapons cost: 812gp weight: 25lb I have them different - cost: 816gp weight: 22lb
- also a scroll case that holds more than 4 scrolls needs a full round action to retrieve one 
- Have your leftover gp at 6gp, 2sp, 0cp

Looking good everyone two down two to go. 


HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry, I'm saying you would have went on your separate ways after exploring the old laboratory and getting paid. Maybe you would have celebrated (might need to add that - Tregin buys them a round and thanks them).

 But then it is back to the "real world" and not much going on so when the message comes to meet Tregin again your characters would be eager to jump at another job.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 30, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> But then it is back to the "real world" and not much going on so when the message comes to meet Tregin again your characters would be eager to jump at another job.
> 
> HM




A worshiper of The Stinging Queen would not _jump_ at the offer of low _work_ from a mere mortal!


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2011)

Okay, I spaced on having to deduct our treasure find from the gold, but it's not a major shift; just solved my dilemma about whether to keep the ring of protection or trade it in on goggles of minute seeing. Now I can't afford the latter: problem solved. 

Okay, I think Gyrs is ready. Here's the shopping list:

SOLD: Chain shirt (50 gp)
Greatsword (25 gp)

Purchased: 

MW Breastplate 350 gp
MW Composite Longbow 4 Str 800gp
MW Greatsword 350 gp
Cold Iron Arrows 2gp
Alchemical silver arrows 3gp
Cloak of Resistance +1 1000 gp
Ring of protection +1 2000 gp
Assisting Gloves x2  360 gp


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 30, 2011)

I will have to wait till later to update my sheet. Updating from a phone is hard enough without detail. 

As for gods, I think more the ancestors of his tribe could work. Otherwise I'm building a Grummesh (sp?) equivalent.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2011)

Checking characters once more as this game has come up in the rotation. 

*Arsa *- just equipment as I have a question about the armor. Do you wish to play it as standard (thus things that effect metal will effect it) or since it is made of different material have it be as close to it as we can get. 

I can't find Chitin or Carapace armor rules but was thinking of following the bone rules in UC. So cost half as much, would drop by 1 for AC, lose fragile trait because it is magical. And would not follow the normal rules for wearing metal armor (in the desert) or effected by heat metal and such. Let me know what you think. Also later on if you want to make him a real tank you could say it provides a natural armor bonus as well (same cost as Amulet of Natural Armor and takes up the neck slot, etc. - just more fluff for as it "grows").

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                               Cost      Weight
+1 Scorpionback (Chitin) Breastplate   1,700 GP   15 lbs
Heavy Wooden Shield                        7 GP    5 lbs
Shortspear                                 1 GP  1.5 lbs
Scimitar                                  15 GP    2 lbs
Hot Weather Outfit                       (free)    0 lbs
Holly and Mistletoe                        0 GP    0 lbs
Holy Symbol (Chelicera)                    1 GP    0 lbs
Spell Component Pouch                      5 GP    2 lbs
Tattoo                                    20 GP     ---
Backpack                                   2 GP   .5 lbs
Trail Rations (2)                          1 GP   .5 lbs
Cloak of Resistance +1                  1000 GP    1 lb
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50, CL 1)     750 GP    0 lbs
Potion of CLW (2, CL 1)                  100 GP     ---

                          Total weight carried: 27.5 lbs

(On Mount)
Mithral Chain Shirt Barding             1100 GP 12.5 lbs
Exotic Military Saddle                    60 GP   30 lbs
Saddlebags                                 4 GP    8 lbs
Trail Rations (8)                          4 GP    2 lbs

                          Total weight carried: 52.5 lbs
                          Total weight mounted:  115 lbs
```
[/sblock]

Barding should cost 2,200gp for being a medium non-humaniod creature. Will wait till you change purchases.

*Gyrs*

Trying switch hitter I see. Only thing I found was under LvL ups it said HP +9 and should be +10 - your totals are correct.

Update schedule for tonight.

HM


----------



## jkason (Sep 3, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Trying switch hitter I see. Only thing I found was under LvL ups it said HP +9 and should be +10 - your totals are correct.




You caught me. I find that, left to my own devices, I tend to create characters that are marginally good at the thing I think they should be good at, and horrible at everything else, so I've been looking at some optimization guides to see if I can get a feel for making some decently-useful crunch so I don't feel like a fifth wheel. 

Fixed the level-up section


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 3, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> *Arsa *- just equipment as I have a question about the armor. Do you wish to play it as standard (thus things that effect metal will effect it) or since it is made of different material have it be as close to it as we can get.
> 
> I can't find Chitin or Carapace armor rules but was thinking of following the bone rules in UC. So cost half as much, would drop by 1 for AC, lose fragile trait because it is magical. And would not follow the normal rules for wearing metal armor (in the desert) or effected by heat metal and such. Let me know what you think. Also later on if you want to make him a real tank you could say it provides a natural armor bonus as well (same cost as Amulet of Natural Armor and takes up the neck slot, etc. - just more fluff for as it "grows").




I already provided the basics on Chitin. And I certainly don't want to re-fluff Bone, seeing how it drops AC.  So I'll just re-post the important Chitin info. This originally (AFAIK) appeared in the 3.5 supplement Races of the Dragon (and remember, PF is intended to be compatible with 3.5).

[sblock=Chitin Armor]
Chitin is less restricting than metal, even though it weighs the same amount. The maximum Dexterity bonus of an armor or shield made of chitin is 1 greater than that of the same type of armor made from metal. Breastplates, half-plate armor, full plate armor and shields can be made from chitin. (Typically, the only kind of shield crafted from Chitin is a tower shield, since most shields don't have a maximum Dexterity bonus.)
A single giant beetle provides enough material to create a single breastplate or tower shield sized for a character of the same size category as the beetle. <SNIP> A suit of half-plate or full plate armor takes twice as much chitin, while a light shield or heavy shield takes half as much. (A chitin buckler can be made from the cast-off bits of any giant beetle.) The chitin from multiple giant beetles can be combined.
Because chitin armor isn't made from metal, druids can wear it without penalty. Armor and shields fashioned from chitin are always masterwork items; the masterwork cost is included in the prices given below. Chitin armor or shields cost double what masterwork armor of that type ordinarily costs, but take no longer to make than ordinary armor of that type.
Chitin armor has 10 hit points per inch of thickness and hardness 5.
[/sblock]



> Barding should cost 2,200gp for being a medium non-humaniod creature. Will wait till you change purchases.




Ack! Missed that... I generally don't even have an animal companion to equip. 

I'll just drop the Cloak and keep the Barding, with a couple hundred GP left over.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2011)

Sounds good - please post that sblock in your character sheet for me. Me old head ain't what it use to be (and even then it wasn't to good ). I should have thought to look up 3.5 rules. DOH!

I am off to work so updating tonight.

HM


----------

